# Toshiba Satellite DOWNGRADE!



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok hey guys, once again I could use some advice/help..
I have a Toshiba Satellite Notebook with an Intel Dual Core Processor..
(blah blah blah.. can post more info if needed..)
Now the thing is, it was built for Windows XP and therefore only has 512MBs of Memory.. now with XP that would be more than enough and the computer would be fine.. UNFORTUNATELY when Vista came out Best Buy of course upgraded all of their equipment they had in stock.. So now it is kind of well SLOW! I don't mind Vista it is a nice OS but I kind of hate it sometimes.. Ok that was a lie it makes me so mad I just want to toss this thing across the room!.. Now if I were to take the Windows XP disc I have what would happen if I reformat and install it?!
I have heard some horrifying stories so I thought I would ask some experts, I worship thee! ray:


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

1st check here and see if they have xp drivers for your model.
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/su/su_sc_modSel.jsp


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If it was built for XP and it was upgraded, you should be all set, and in fact you might just be able to use the recovery partition to bring it back to the factory state with XP on it.


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok well here is my laptop:
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...BV_EngineID=ccchaddlfhllimjcgfkceghdgngdgnj.0
And apparently for XP SP2 here is the only driver (needed or available?)
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...e&AddOldPrivateItems=undefined&all_docs=false


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Did your laptop come with XP installed?


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

No Vista, but it was upgraded on the shelf at best buy..
They also gave me a Vista Upgrade CD with it..


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Wait, I am confused. XP came preinstalled, but you upgraded to Vista right when you bought it?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I think Best Buy upgraded it. Did it come with a XP disk or restore disk?


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

Sorry.. didn't mean to confuse you, and yes Best Buy upgraded it before I even bought it..
and nope.. it just came with a Upgrade to Vista/Vista Restore Disc


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Maybe the recovery partition still has XP on it. Look in your instruction manual for instructions on using the recovery partition.

Also, can you post a full report from Everest? If you can, we might be able to find third party XP drivers in case the recovery partition does not work or doesn't exist.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Does it still have the XP Install key on a sticker on the bottom of the laptop?

Should look something like this:


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

No it's a new Vista one, and Everest crashed my computer ..


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

First give the recovery partition a try.

Also, try PC Wizard.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Bummer . . To install XP, you are going to have to buy a XP install disc . . but as said above, first insure drivers are available ( should be if it first came with XP )


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

I have an XP install disc, and sorry forgot to mention there is no recovery partition..


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Do you have a legitimate Install Key?


----------



## Iomega0318 (Mar 12, 2007)

Of course lol


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Then get after it . . . enter BIOS ( Setup ) and set the first boot device as CD/ROM. Put your XP Disc in the drive and disconnect all external peripherals except the monitor, keyboard and mouse, and be sure those are not USB, or wireless. Any internal USB card should also be removed.

If you are using an upgrade version installation CD, you'll also need a CD with an older operating system ( Windows 98SE or Windows ME ) to complete the install. Also Make sure you have the 25-digit product code for the Windows XP CD.

Once you set your BIOS to boot first from cd . . when it restarts you will see a black screen with a prompt "_*Press any key to boot from CD*_" . . do that and you will be able to delete any or all partitions and recreate one or more, then proceed to formating and installing XP. 

That message can pass quickly, so have a finger on the keyboard when you boot. *This will delete all data on the drive *so be sure you have your important data backed up. The prompt will appear after every reboot, but do not press any key on subsequent reboots. The setup process will continue with no action required from you.

If you do not get that message, and if you have another optical drive, try the XP CD in the other drive.

If you are installing on SATA drive, there is an additional step:

http://xphelpandsupport.mvps.org/how_do_i_install_windows_xp_on_a.htm

You can get a reinstallation guide specific to your Dell here
http://support.dell.com/support/top...install/en/index?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&~ck=mn

These are good guides to reinstalling XP . . you might want to print one for reference during the install.

http://www.winsupersite.com/showcase/windowsxp_sg_clean.asp
http://www.socrtwo.info/cleanxpinstall.htm
http://www.theeldergeek.com/xp_home_install_-_graphic.htm

You will likely have to reload drivers (Chipset first) and applications, If your XP installation disc does not include SP2, after the installation, download and install SP-2, while windows is clean. Prior to connecting to the internet be sure you enable the XP firewall.

If you want to save your files and settings, you can use the XP Files and Settings Transfer (FAST) wizard to create an image of them and save to cd or other removable media. These are good guides to using the FAST wizard. Just be sure you have an up-to-date antivirus before you re-instate them!

http://www.winsupersite.com/showcase/windowsxp_sg_fstw.asp
http://www.dougknox.com/xp/tips/xp_repair_install.htm

For help entering BIOS: http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/bios_manufacturer.htm


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Iomega0318,
Best buys did not do an upgrade to this laptop. It came with Vista and 512 ram. You can downgrade to XP, but you will not find XP drivers on the Toshiba website. Toshiba does not support XP on this laptop. I have been on other forums regarding this issue and was able to get all the drivers for this laptop. There will be two unresolved issues when you downgrade to XP. One issue will be some inactive Fn keys (LCD Adjustment, Wireless, Mouse). The other would be an unknown device in the hidden view of the device manager (ACPI Issue). I believe this is a Vista only Device control, but am still working on this. Here is the link that will help you with this.

http://discussions.hardwarecentral.com/showthread.php?t=177139

If you are unable to go to this link, you can go to Hardwarecentral.com. then go to Forums, Mobile Technology.

Read all the steps carefully. If you do not follow these steps in order you may have to start all over again (Reformatting harddrive).

Good luck,
BCCOMP


----------



## sinan76 (Jun 6, 2007)

Well.. i am quite disappointed with this TOshiba Satellite with vista.
I installed XP which makes it really fast. However, drivers do not work.
any possible solutions for it?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Not all satellites will have the same drivers. What is your model number? What drivers are you missing? Just need more info so I can steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You can try Everest . . it will usually identify devices even without drivers loaded, then go to the individual manufacturer website to find drivers.


----------



## sinan76 (Jun 6, 2007)

BCCOMP said:


> Not all satellites will have the same drivers. What is your model number? What drivers are you missing? Just need more info so I can steer you in the right direction.


Toshiba Satellite A135-S2286
it came with VISTA Home Basic. But too slow..
And want to downgrade to XP professional.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

You can do one of two things. Leave VISTA on it and up your MEMORY to over 1G (1.5 - 2 GB) or try to install XP Pro and give me a list of drivers that it did not find. 512 RAM is no where near to run VISTA. You can always revert back to VISTA (If you have the orignal Toshiba disk). From what I saw on the Toshiba Web Site many of the drivers on your laptop have the same chip set as a A135/2386. I will try and help you out but there is no gaurentee that ALL the drivers can be found. It is a challenge, ARE YOU UP FOR IT?


----------



## sinan76 (Jun 6, 2007)

BCCOMP said:


> You can do one of two things. Leave VISTA on it and up your MEMORY to over 1G (1.5 - 2 GB) or try to install XP Pro and give me a list of drivers that it did not find. 512 RAM is no where near to run VISTA. You can always revert back to VISTA (If you have the orignal Toshiba disk). From what I saw on the Toshiba Web Site many of the drivers on your laptop have the same chip set as a A135/2386. I will try and help you out but there is no gaurentee that ALL the drivers can be found. It is a challenge, ARE YOU UP FOR IT?


THANK YOU!!
It is worth trying!
If i were sure that getting a 2gb memory would help, i would do it right away. 
But i do not believe it will work out.
So, i prefer to try downgrading to xp by finding drivers for hardware
So, what s next?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes it is worth the effort as long as you can restore your VISTA down the road. XP will expire at some point and Microsoft is slaming VISTA down everyones throught. Be SURE you backup any important info on VISTA that you may have. NEXT look at the device manager for installed devices or install and run BELARC advisor and print out the report. This will help in determining your chipset and drivers. Or just install XP as a clean install and let me know what drivers are missing in the device manager. YOU made need a copy of a previous OS disk to do this.(ie. WIN98, ME). I then can assist you in installing these drivers. It is a win, win situation. You get XP on your system and can still restore to VISTA down the road. BESURE you have the VISTA restore disk and a legal copy of XP.


----------



## aga_nima (Jan 6, 2008)

sinan76, 
did u downgrade to XP and if so, was it successful? I'm trying to do the exact same thing.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Aga nima,
I am willing to give you help, but you should POST a new thread. This thread is old and no response since. Please post a new thread with your specific make , model, etc. I am willing to help. If I do not respond to the new thread PM me to the link.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

